# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Loving Hearts Miles Apart

## Miss_Sweet

There are many miles between us,
But our hearts see not the distance. 
Drawing our love even closer,
On this my heart it is insistent.


When we talk my heart sings,
You'll never know the happiness it brings.
Just to hear a word from you,
Keeps my heart from being blue.

I love you truly, yes I do.
I forever want to be with you.

For now I'll settle for the phone,
But know it's in your dreams that I belong
Longing for the day we greet,
Two loving hearts will then get to meet.
Never more to be apart,
Knowing it was long distance we got our start.

----------


## friendlygal786

Somthing I can relate to  :Big Grin:  thanx 4 sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcum :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Sweet!  :Smile: 

keep sharing Naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks baji :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

distant doesnot effect the love in our heart..thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcome...n u r rite :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dil Nawaz

very very sweet

----------


## Rija

nice sharing Miss sweet thanks for sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks fo liking

----------

